# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  ESP8266 και Netfaster IAD2 της HOL

## kted

Γεια σας
Προσπαθώ εδώ και μέρες να λύσω ένα πρόβλημα με το router (Netfaster IAD2 της HOL) που νεκρώνει το web interface του, και σταματάει να δουλεύει η VOIP τηλεφωνία, ενώ το internet λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Εντόπισα το πρόβλημα σε ένα ESP8266 που άρχισα να παίζω πριν μερικές μέρες. 
Μόλις το ενεργοποιήσω και συνδεθεί, μέσα το πολύ σε 10 λεπτά, το router νεκρώνει, και ξεκινάει μόνο με σβήσιμο και άναμα.

Έχει δουλέψει κανείς το ESP με το παραπάνω router, να μου πεί αν είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## gsmaster

Ναί, σήμερα το σύνδεσα για λίγο για δοκιμές και σε κάποια φάση δεν μπορούσα να μπώ στο ρουτερ. Έχεις βρει κάποια λύση?

----------


## MacGyver

Το είχα και εγώ. Όταν το είχα σε breadboard με 5/3.2 τροφοδοτικό μαζί με usb-uart . Δεν έφτανε το ρεύμα, το κοινό του -  δεν ήταν καλό λόγω των καλωδίων στην breadboard.... κάτι τέτοιο. Πέρασε καιρός. Πάντως θυμάμαι το λεντ ήταν χαμηλά αναμμένο όταν έκανε αυτά

----------


## kostasd

φιλε ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα σε fritzbox. οταν τροφοδοτησα το esp με ταση που δεν προερχοταν απο usb δεν αντιμετοπισα κανενα προβλημα

----------


## kted

Η λύση που βρήκα ήταν να αλλάξω router. Τώρα δουλεύουν όλα μια χαρά.
Δεν έχει να κάνει με τροφοδοσιες, USB και τέτοια. Κάτι στο firmware του Netfaster δεν "θέλει" το ESP. Δεν έχει να κάνει με πρωτόκολλα κλπ, γιατί απλά και μόνο η σύνδεση στο wifi αρκεί για να επηρρεάσει το router. Επίσης δεν έχει σημασία αν η σύνδεση είναι   B, G ή Ν. Ούτε το γεγονός ότι το device name του ESP έχει illegal χαρακτήρες (ναι, το έψαξα και αυτό. Δεν επιτρέπεται ο χαρακτήρας space στο όνομα).
Οπότε, άλλαξα router, και ησύχασα.
Με το παλιό, καλό  Fritz 7140.

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Απλά από περιέργεια, μπορείς να μας πεις τι MAC address έχει το συγκεκριμένο ESP8266 που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα;

----------


## gsmaster

Το δικό μου είναι  mac=18-FE-34-D5-3F-57   name=ESP_D53F57 δεν εχει κενά.
Τώρα μόλις του σύνδεσα και το τροφοδοτικό κατευθείαν πάνω στο module και πάλι κόλλησε το ρουτερ.  :Head:

----------


## kioan

> Το δικό μου είναι  mac=18-FE-34-D5-3F-57




Σκεφτόμουν μήπως είχε κάποια μη έγκυρη mac (broadcast / multicast κλπ).
Όλο το range 18:FE:34:00:00:00*- 18:FE:34:FF:FF:FF έχει δοθεί στην Espressif Inc. άρα δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα...

Μάλλον σε bug του router τείνω. Ίσως αν δε λάβει κάποιο πακέτο σωστά, αντί να το απορρίψει, κολλάει. Αυτό θέλει network sniffer για να δεις ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

Γιάννη θες ένα?

----------


## street

ακυρο ..... ESP8266 module

----------


## gsmaster

Συνονοματε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά, (αν εννοείς εμένα).  Έχω ήδη ένα linksys απο παλιά και μάλλον θα το βάλω στο παιχνίδι κάποια στιγμή. Προς το παρών δεν με απασχολεί ιδιέταιρα αν κολλήσει το web interface, voip τηλέφωνα δεν έχω, οπότε θα πορευτώ έτσι για λίγες μερες.  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

και εγώ ένα linksys έχω και το έχω από παλιά. δεν με έχει προδώσει ποτέ και γιαυτό το έχω περάσει από όσε εταιρίες άλλαξα. αυτά που μου δίνανε τα έχω στο κουτί τους. :Lol:  απλά οικονόμησα και δύο του ΟΤΕ από μια δουλειά που έκανα και τα έχω αν χρειαστεί να δώσω κανένα. :Smile:

----------


## gsmaster

Ρε παιδιά παρατηρήσατε να σας κάνει προβλήματα και στις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις δικτύου? Έχει 2-3 μερες που κολλάει το LAN στο PC. Το γύρισα στο WiFi και παίζει κανονικά τώρα αλλά το έχει παρατηρήσει και κανεις άλλος?

----------


## MacGyver

Όταν είχα το πρόβλημα, κολλούσε το interface του router αλλά επιπλέον στο laptop έβλεπα τα μισά wifi της γειτονιάς.
Μετά από αυτό κατέληξα ότι ήταν rf παρεμβολή στην μπάντα.
Συμπτωματικά τότε άλλαξα και πάροχο και φυσικά router (είχα το pirelli)!
Σταθεροποίησα την κατασκευή και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα μετά.
Σύμπτωση;

----------


## gsmaster

Άλλο κουλό σήμερα..... Χειροτερεύει το πράμα... χωρίς να είναι το esp απ ευθείας συνδεδεμένο στο ρουτερ κολλάει.... 

Συνοψίζοντας:
- Στην αρχή κολλούσε μόνο το web interface του ρουτερ μετά από λίγο που συνδεόταν το esp στο router
- Μετά απο λίγο καιρό κόλλαγε το web interface με το που συνδεόταν το esp
- Το επόμενο στάδιο επηρρέασε τις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις Ethernet που ήταν συνδεδεμένοι υπολογιστές και εκτυπωτής. Με το που συνδέεται το ESP κόβεται το δίκτυο.
- Τις τελευταίες 2-3 βδομάδες συνδεόμουν απο το PC στο ρουτερ με ethernet και απο το PC στο esp με wifi (εφόσον το esp δουλεύει και σαν AP). Πλέον ακόμα κι έτσι το ρουτερ κολλάει και το web interface αλλά και τις ethernet. Πλεόν δεν μπορώ να το δουλέψω. 

Και επισήμως πλέον ψάχνω για μοντεμ ρουτερ PSTN. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι?

----------


## navar

> Άλλο κουλό σήμερα..... Χειροτερεύει το πράμα... χωρίς να είναι το esp απ ευθείας συνδεδεμένο στο ρουτερ κολλάει.... 
> 
> Συνοψίζοντας:
> - Στην αρχή κολλούσε μόνο το web interface του ρουτερ μετά από λίγο που συνδεόταν το esp στο router
> - Μετά απο λίγο καιρό κόλλαγε το web interface με το που συνδεόταν το esp
> - Το επόμενο στάδιο επηρρέασε τις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις Ethernet που ήταν συνδεδεμένοι υπολογιστές και εκτυπωτής. Με το που συνδέεται το ESP κόβεται το δίκτυο.
> - Τις τελευταίες 2-3 βδομάδες συνδεόμουν απο το PC στο ρουτερ με ethernet και απο το PC στο esp με wifi (εφόσον το esp δουλεύει και σαν AP). Πλέον ακόμα κι έτσι το ρουτερ κολλάει και το web interface αλλά και τις ethernet. Πλεόν δεν μπορώ να το δουλέψω. 
> 
> Και επισήμως πλέον ψάχνω για μοντεμ ρουτερ PSTN. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι?



να πάρεις ενα τηλ τον provider σου να σου στείλει ένα τζάμπα για αρχή , μιας και είναι υποχρεωμένος αν έχεις κλείσει πάνω απο χρόνο συμβόλαιο.
και αν και με αυτο ΔΕΝ μείνει ικανοποιημένος , τότε κοιτάς για "προτάσεις "

----------


## gsmaster

Πάλι καμια παρόμοια μπαχατέλα θα μου στείλουν. Θα κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο αύριο αμα είναι τσαμπα θα το δοκιμασω κι αυτο...

----------


## kted

Εγώ πάντως, από τη στιγμή που έβαλα το fritzbox, είναι το ESP συνδεδεμένο και στέλνει δεδομένα σε server.
Έχουν περάσει περίπου 2 μήνες, και πάει μια χαρά.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Και εγώ αυτό έχω , μερικές φορές μου κολλάει το wifi και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθω από κινητό 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gsmaster

Μόλις πήρα στη HOL τους εξήγησα το θέμα και έρχεται απο βδομάδα κούριερ του δίνω το netfaster και μου δίνει το *ZTE 108N*. Αντε να δούμε  :Smile:

----------


## gsmaster

Update!
Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω μου έστειλε η Hol το ZTE ZXHN H108N V2.5.... Το οποίο σε κανονική λειτουργία παίζει μια χαρά, εγώ το βρίσκω πιο φτωχό απο το netfaster.... και φυσικά με το ESP κάνει τα δικά του κουλά.... 

Κατα διαστήματα δεν μπορω να "δω" το ESP χτυπώντας την IP του. Είται τοπικά είτε από το internet. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το κάνει. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αμα κάνω επανασύνδεση στο router μπαίνει, αλλά μετά από λίγο πάλι τα ίδια. Τώρα παίζω με τις ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας του wifi γιατί αυτό το "WPA Group Key Update Interval " δεν μου πολυ γεμίζει το μάτι....

----------


## kted

> Update!
> Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω μου έστειλε η Hol το ZTE ZXHN H108N V2.5.... Το οποίο σε κανονική λειτουργία παίζει μια χαρά, εγώ το βρίσκω πιο φτωχό απο το netfaster.... και φυσικά με το ESP κάνει τα δικά του κουλά.... 
> 
> Κατα διαστήματα δεν μπορω να "δω" το ESP χτυπώντας την IP του. Είται τοπικά είτε από το internet. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το κάνει. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αμα κάνω επανασύνδεση στο router μπαίνει, αλλά μετά από λίγο πάλι τα ίδια. Τώρα παίζω με τις ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας του wifi γιατί αυτό το "WPA Group Key Update Interval " δεν μου πολυ γεμίζει το μάτι....



Τι εννοείς "επανασύνδεση στο ρουτερ";
Αποσυνδέεσαι εσύ, ή το ESP;
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στον κώδικα και το ESP παύει να αποκρίνεται;

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## gsmaster

Αποσυνδέω το ESP  είτε με εντολες αποσύνδεση - επανασύνδεση, είτε με επανεκκίνηση κόβοντας τροφοδοσία.

----------


## kted

Αν μετά από ώρα το ESP αποσυνδέεται και θέλει reboot, τότε υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον κωδικα, ίσως κάποιο memory leak από τις συνδέσεις που δεν κλείνουν σωστά. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## BloodDonor89

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα firmware για netfaster? 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FH16

Δοκιμάσατε να κάνετε disable το autotunning?
Σε command prompt με δικαιώματα διαχειριστή δώστε την παρακάτω εντολή:
netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=disabled

----------


## BloodDonor89

Καλησπερα σας.

Ειχα ενα ξεχασμενο ρουτερ του οτε ZTE H108NS και το εβαλα σαν access point στο netfaster.

Συμβαινει το εξης ομως:

Οταν το ολο κυκλωμα ειναι ηδη αναμμένο, κι αφου γινει restart το κεντρικο router, δουλευουν ολα μια χαρα. Αλλα οταν κλεισεις την τροφοδοσια ρευματος του κυκλωματος και το ξανα αναψεις, ολα κομπλαρουν παλι!

Πως την εχει δει δλδ;;; Θα μας τρελανει τελειως.....!!!

----------


## kted

Φταίει το netfaster. Κάτι στην επικοινωνία με το ESP δεν του αρέσει.
Και εγώ με access point το δούλευα, δοκίμασα μάλιστα να βάλω το ΑΡ να κάνει τον DHCP server, μπας και στρώσει, αλλά τίποτε.
Τελικά έβαλα το Fritz και ησύχασα. Από τότε είναι συνδεδεμένο και ενημερώνει τον server κάθε 5 λεπτά.

Tapatalked from my Nexus 5

----------


## BloodDonor89

Δυστυχως ομως, εχω και το vodafone tv, και δεν μπορω να παιξει σε αλλο ρουτερ απ οτι εχω διαβασει.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Καλησπέρα και συγγνώμη που επαναφέρω το θέμα. Αλλά πλέον δεν έχω βονταφον τβ και σκέφτομαι να αγορασω ένα ρούτερ που να υποστηρίζει voip τηλεφωνία. 

Έχετε κάποιο κατά νου να μου προτείνεται;

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BloodDonor89

Καλησπέρα, έχω καλά νέα για όσους είχαν θέμα με το netfaster. 

Πάρτε τηλ τη Vodafone και ζητήστε το zte zxhn h367, κάνει για vdsl και για adsl. 

Μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνα στο τεχνικό τμήμα, έπεσα πάνω σε μια πολύ εξυπηρετικη κοπέλα και αφού τις εξήγησα τι θεμα έχω αμέσως μου είπε ότι θα μου στείλει το καινούριο ρούτερ. 

Μέσα σε δύο μέρες ήρθε το ρούτερ (και μάλιστα χωρίς να επιστρέψω το net faster). 

Το έβαλα κι όλα κομπλέ μέχρι ώρας. Κανένα προβλημα.

Σαν ρούτερ είναι πολύ καλύτερο του netfaster συγχρονίζει στα ίδια με το netfaster. Το μόνο μείον είναι ότι μειώθηκε το ping μου παρόλο που έχω fast path από 8 στο 11

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andrewsweet4

Για το φιλο με το προβλημα με το ESP που συνδεεται κανονικα στο router και μετα απο καποια ωρα χανει τη συνδεση και θελει reset το ESP για να ξανασυνδεθει, μαλλον στη θεση σου θα κοιτουσα το DHCP lease time (στο router)... Δοκιμασε να σεταρεις στο ESP στατικη IP στο προγραμμα σου και αν εχεις την επιλογη, στον DHCP server στο router σου, κρατα μια IP εκτος του DHCP pool (για να μην προσπαθησει ποτε το router να τη δωσει σε καποιο αλλο μηχανημα στο δικτυο). Π.χ. μπορεις να πεις στο router να δινει με DHCP διευθυνσεις απο 192.168.1.3 και πανω και να σεταρεις το ESP στην 192.168.1.2 (αν δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο εκει). Αλλιως εχεις καποιο memory leak οπως ειπε και ο φιλος παραπανω... Ελπιζω να βγαλεις ακρη!

----------


## kted

> Για το φιλο με το προβλημα με το ESP που συνδεεται κανονικα στο router και μετα απο καποια ωρα χανει τη συνδεση και θελει reset το ESP για να ξανασυνδεθει, μαλλον στη θεση σου θα κοιτουσα το DHCP lease time (στο router)... Δοκιμασε να σεταρεις στο ESP στατικη IP στο προγραμμα σου και αν εχεις την επιλογη, στον DHCP server στο router σου, κρατα μια IP εκτος του DHCP pool (για να μην προσπαθησει ποτε το router να τη δωσει σε καποιο αλλο μηχανημα στο δικτυο). Π.χ. μπορεις να πεις στο router να δινει με DHCP διευθυνσεις απο 192.168.1.3 και πανω και να σεταρεις το ESP στην 192.168.1.2 (αν δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο εκει). Αλλιως εχεις καποιο memory leak οπως ειπε και ο φιλος παραπανω... Ελπιζω να βγαλεις ακρη!



Αν απευθύνεσαι σε μένα, η static IP ήταν από τα πρώτα που δοκίμασα.
Δε φταίει αυτό. Δεν εχανε το ESP τη συνδεση, κλείδωνε το web interface του router, και έπρεπε να του κάνω reset. Δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ τι ακριβώς φταίει, αλλά βρήκα την υγειά μου με το Fritz.
Συγχρονίζει μισό MBit χαμηλότερα, αλλά είναι βράχος. Ασε που δε χρειάζεται reset κάθε μέρα γιατί μπούκωνε από το seedbox.
Να σκεφτείς ότι είχα στήσει ένα arduino να ελέγχει για σύνδεση στο internet κάθε 10 λεπτά, και να κανει reset το Netfaster (έκοβε την τροφοδοσία με ρελέ).

Tapatalked from my Nexus 5

----------

